# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تغییر رشته تحصیلی >  شرکت در کنکور ریاضی با دیپلم تجربی

## MehrdadVeteran

درود دوستان،وقت به خیر.بنده دوازدهم تجربیم و علاقم ریاضیه.ولی متاسفانه در طول سالهای دهم و یازدهم نشد که تغییر رشته بدم.اگر من با دیپلم تجربی کنکور ریاضی بدم اون تاثیر مثبت دیگه واسم حساب نمیشه؟؟اصلا چطوریه باید حتما دیپلم ریاضی داشت تا کنکور ریاضی داد؟کسی میتونه توضیح بده؟ممنون میشم.

----------


## مینا0_0

والا اگر ۱۴۰۲قطعی بشه باید نهایی ریاضی رو بدی البته چون اکثرا مشترکه شاید عفقط یکی دو امتحان بدی 
 ولی امسال مسئله ای نیست عزیزم

----------

